# Hand Pumped Ales Anybody?



## Gerard_M (20/7/05)

I have been trying to get down to the Riverview Hotel, Balmain, to sample the Hand-Pumped Ales from the Braidwood Brewery. Long story short, I have't made it yet. I am thinking of a Sunday arvo in the near future. Probably not the same type of format as the pub crawl from earlier in the year, although most big things generally start out small!
Any takers? :beer: 
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## homebrewworld.com (20/7/05)

Why not , ya got me Gerard !!.................
Oh, the 'Nags Head' in Sydney still has (i hope) Matt Donelans (AKA ESB wort Kits St Peters Brewery) hand pumped Ales on 1 Fri of each month.
I would need to call the pub to confirm cause its eons since i have spoken to Matt.


----------



## markws (20/7/05)

Hey Gerard,

I would be a starter.

MarkWS


----------



## Doc (20/7/05)

Would love to be in, but I don't think I'd be able to swing it unless it wasn't until mid to late Sept or even later.
I was in the US last week, I'm in NZ end of next week, and Fiji early next month. 
So going out for a session on a weekend in the near future aint going to go down well.

Doc


----------



## Gerard_M (20/7/05)

It really doesn't need to be a one-off event. It wouldn't be that hard to catch up at things like The Nags, The Riverview, or the Beer Fest coming up at The Australian Hotel at the Rocks! Maybe an AHB get together once every couple of months?
Anyway something to think about. How about Sept? Fathers Day is in there and the footy finals. Maybe last Sunday in August!
What do you think?
Gerard


----------



## homebrewworld.com (20/7/05)

I agree Gerard,
I know with myself, if i make a commitment eg, meet on bla bla every month....
I will be there.....
It is only when is say ' Oh i must go check that out' that really should mean
' Oh dont think i will ever get my sorry ass there for the next millenium'

Lets get a date set for guys that want to have a casual great beer, no commitment and see what happens i guess ?

Cheers


----------



## Linz (20/7/05)

Im in too

After the BJCP exam on Sat???


Just Kidding!!!


----------



## Duff (21/7/05)

I'll be there. SWMBO owes me a chauffeur driven trip to anywhere of my choice for not being able to make the last Paddy's tasting night.


----------



## Gerard_M (17/8/05)

OK how about we set a date & time to meet up at The Riverview? I am thinking Sept 17th, a Saturday arvo around 2 ish. How does that sound? Any takers?
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## Linz (18/8/05)

Just jacked a thread on Grumpys to this thread

Im in


----------



## Doc (18/8/05)

Looking good for me too.
I'm in Sydney that week ATM  and I just wrote it on the family calendar :beer:

Doc


----------



## Pumpy (18/8/05)

My apologies to all that I insulted last time ,I will come, you going in on the train Linz .

Pumpy


----------



## Linz (18/8/05)

More than likely, Pumpy


----------



## Busboy (19/8/05)

I'll be there if I'm not working. For those catching the train, you'll have to transfer to a bus to get to the Riverview. Get the 433 from Central to Balmain. Or the 445 from Petersham to Balmain. Ask the driver to let you off at Birchgrove Rd.


----------



## Duff (19/8/05)

Sounds good.


----------



## Pumpy (19/8/05)

Thanks Bus boy thats worth knowing .

Linz catch you at the the station .

Pumpy


----------



## homebrewworld.com (19/8/05)

Yep sounds good !
Hope im not rostered on for work that day, but hey nothin a sicky cant fix  
Cya there,
oh, i'll cab it in so if any-one in the Shire wanna share, let me know.
Getting home, who cares !
( havent caught a train since i was at school ) :blink:


----------



## Pumpy (19/8/05)

HBW you may have to renew your bus pass
 Pumpy


----------



## homebrewworld.com (20/8/05)

Yep, i'll wip out the bus timetable, edition 1979.........bugga
I dont think it would have changed much anyway  
Taxiiiiiiiiiiiiiii.................


----------



## Scotty (20/8/05)

Noooooo! I can't make it, I have my best mates 18th. I really wanted to come after missing the pub crawl. Oh well I finish my HSC soon and will have alot of time on my hands, might organise another pub crawl. Have fun guys, Scotty.


----------



## Linz (20/8/05)

ooohhhhhh....another pub crawl!!!


Pumpy, OH Pumpy!! more belgians straight out of the bottle?


----------



## Pumpy (20/8/05)

Linz,

The last Pub crawl cost me a hundred bucks that was the return train fare two meals I reckon it was good value , I cant remember a bad beer on that trip although a Bok I had in Royal Oak did not hit the mark and a bit pricey , but I recon I had alread had about eight schooners by then , I cant quite remember the Australia but I remember the last pub. I really enjoyed myself , looking forward to 
the Riverview .

Pumpy


----------



## Linz (20/8/05)

I did a hundred as well all up. Hope this trip won't, shoudn't, but ....

 :lol: :huh:


----------



## Gerard_M (21/8/05)

Just to keep things interesting, I will buy a pint for the first person who can correctly answer this question:
Name the Australian sportsman who's childhood home is still standing at 14 Ferdinand St Balmain.
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## Guest Lurker (22/8/05)

Gerard_M said:


> Just to keep things interesting, I will buy a pint for the first person who can correctly answer this question:
> Name the Australian sportsman who's childhood home is still standing at 14 Ferdinand St Balmain.
> Cheers
> Gerard
> [post="73165"][/post]​



Unfortunately google takes the fun out of a lot of these types of questions, so I wont answer cos that would be cheating, and besides I cant afford the cab fare to the meetup from here.


----------



## Pumpy (22/8/05)

Dally Messenger .

Pumpy .


----------



## Gerard_M (22/8/05)

Pumpy said:


> Dally Messenger .
> 
> Pumpy .
> [post="73303"][/post]​



Sorry incorrect. It really is a very historic area of Sydney. Birchgrove Road, which is the street the Riverview is on, leads to Birchgrove Oval, the ground where the inaugural competition game of Rugby League was played in Australia in 1908. In the 1930's a grade cricket match on the same ground, between Balmain & St.George, drew crowds in excess of 10,000 people each day. Balmain had Arthur Mailey playing for them and St.George of course had a guy named Bradman.
In 1978 I debuted at fullback for Holy Cross on the same ground. Can't recall the attendence, or the score, but it was a great day! Anyway it is one of the only suburban football grounds with a heritage order on it, and a great view of the harbour.
The guy I spoke to at the Riverview was more than happy to see a few extra faces turn up on a Saturday arvo. They have the ESB on the pump. No TAB, & he reckons Saturdays are pretty quiet.
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## mikem108 (23/8/05)

Very keen to try some Braidwood beer. I drove to Braidwood during my holidays to look for the Brewery. It was a sunday and the place was shut. To my amazement I couldn't ever get myself a bottle of said beer in Braidwood and missed my oportunity to buy some in Canberra....but hand pumped ales at the Wig and pen made up for it. :beer: 
Tried some five islands brews and found the Wit a little to funky  , the pilsner smelled like it was made from honey. The IPA and Porter were good though.


----------



## mikem108 (2/9/05)

Was having dinner in Balmain last night so dropped into the Riverview for a Schooner.
There is a Braidwood ESB on tap, its no Fullers but still very tasty, the other beers are JS Pilsner, a couple of St Arnou s and the usual suspects (old , new, guiness etc)


----------



## Gerard_M (4/9/05)

I had lunch Sat arvo at The 3 Weeds in Rozelle. They have some good stuff on tap, The Golden Ale from Squires was my fav of the afternoon. The Had StArnau Pils, but I have a keggy of Paddy's Pils here in the fridge that was in much better shape. Food was awesome and the pub is really nice after the refurb.They had a Pommie beer and I can't remember which one, may have been Fuller, but serving it through a glycol chilled font would have killed the fun.
See ya a couple of weeks
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## Wassa (5/9/05)

What date are we talking about?

Riverview isn't far from where I live so would love to get there????


----------



## Doc (5/9/05)

Wassa asks ....


Wassa said:


> What date are we talking about?
> 
> Riverview isn't far from where I live so would love to get there????
> [post="75390"][/post]​



Gerard replied earlier ...


Gerard_M said:


> OK how about we set a date & time to meet up at The Riverview? I am thinking Sept 17th, a Saturday arvo around 2 ish. How does that sound? Any takers?
> Cheers
> Gerard
> [post="72483"][/post]​



And we have all agreed and have that as the day.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Wassa (9/9/05)

Was really looking forward to getting to this one and meeting a few of you guys and sucking on a few hand pulled ales.

The Dep't of war has, however, decided that seeing as how it is her birthday on the 18th and our wedding anniversary on the 19th, that we are going away for the weeknd.

Bright side is that it's to our caravan and I can start taking my 90 bottles of Xmas cheer up there and try several new brews that the father in law has brewed and wants me to taste.

Have fun guys.


----------



## Gerard_M (11/9/05)

OK under a week to go. Quick show of hands, who's in for The Riverview?


----------



## Linz (11/9/05)

yup


----------



## Pumpy (11/9/05)

Yes ,I am coming see ya at the station Linz 

Pumpy


----------



## Duff (11/9/05)

Yep.


----------



## markws (11/9/05)

I should be there.

MWS


----------



## redbeard (11/9/05)

I'll try to get there, but i have this strange feeling that i have a commitment elsewhere. I guess if no one reminds this week, then the riverview it is


----------



## Doc (11/9/05)

It has been on the calendar for weeks.
I've dropped two subtle reminders.
So all lookiing good for me too :lol:

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Tim (12/9/05)

I probably wont be able to make it. However, I was in Braidwood on the weekend and enquiring about what is happening at the brewery and apparently it has closed down. I was told (by one of the locals) that he is now brewing under contact for a couple of boutique places in Sydney. Im assuming that the Riverview is falling into this category.
Tim


----------



## Samwise Gamgee (12/9/05)

Yep, should be there @ 2


----------



## Doc (12/9/05)

Just been planning the trip on 131500.com and bloody hell it is a difficult place to get to using public transport from my place.
Anyone else going from the North Western suburbs who is driving, being chauffeured, or if there are a few of us willing to share a cab ?

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Duff (12/9/05)

Doc said:


> Just been planning the trip on 131500.com and bloody hell it is a difficult place to get to using public transport from my place.
> Anyone else going from the North Western suburbs who is driving, being chauffeured, or if there are a few of us willing to share a cab ?
> 
> Beers,
> ...



Maybe Gerard's doing a delivery up this way around noon and we could ride back with him  I could do with one more Whirlfloc tablet Gerard :lol: 

Seriously though, from my joint the trip planner told me around an hour and a half plus then a walk from the bus drop off point (which I'll probably get lost) so I'll be up for a cab. SWMBO is picking me up afterwards so if everyone is in a fairly close locale we could do a drop off (she's used to it).


----------



## timmy (12/9/05)

Bugger!!!!!!!!!!Bugger!!!!!!!!!!!! Bugger!!!!!!!!!!!

I have the after hours pager from Thursday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

No beer for a week


----------



## timmy (12/9/05)

Doc said:


> Just been planning the trip on 131500.com and bloody hell it is a difficult place to get to using public transport from my place.


Tell me about it <_<


----------



## Gerard_M (12/9/05)

timmy said:


> Bugger!!!!!!!!!!Bugger!!!!!!!!!!!! Bugger!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I have the after hours pager from Thursday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Well that is sorted. Timmy is The Driver!


----------



## Linz (12/9/05)

timmy said:


> Bugger!!!!!!!!!!Bugger!!!!!!!!!!!! Bugger!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I have the after hours pager from Thursday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



Doesnt stop you from drinking to the clock

1 middy to the hour......  <_<


----------



## Pumpy (17/9/05)

Dont forget it is today at Balmain !!!!

CYA later 

Pumpy


----------



## Doc (17/9/05)

I'm about to do some concreting to work up a thirst. See you all there this arvo.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Gerard_M (20/9/05)

It was great to catch up & have a few beers at The Riverview last Saturday. I thought the Braidwood ESB was a pretty good drop, & a couple of Poms that turned up were of the same opinion. Too bad the St.Arnau beers were not up to scratch. It was great being in a pub without pokies or TAB. The lost art of coversation seems to be making a comeback.
Next stop should be a little easier for those on public transport, any ideas guys?
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## mikem108 (21/9/05)

Something in the city would be good....or another excuse to visit Paddy's


----------



## jayse (3/10/05)

Just tack a bit on the end of this thread, no promises and nothing sorted yet but ATM the plan is for me too be in sydney mid january sometime for a couple weeks.
Reason being none other than a beer holiday. I'll be staying with a mate in the defense force and his defence force buddies but can invision a few nites sleeping in gutters after to many beers :chug: :chug: 
Would love to check out the live metal scene over there too but number one will be making sure i visit all the beer places i can. Since i'll have a couple weeks to fill i'd love to come and drink everyones beer and do a few brewdays. 
Anyway the trip isn't set in stone yet but so far looking good. Just give you advanced notice so you can all lock away your beer before i come drink it all.

dancing days.
Jayse


----------



## Doc (3/10/05)

Awesome Jayse.
I hope we can hook up while you are here.
At this stage I'll be around up until about Jan the 22nd when I head off to NZ for another round of weddings.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Linz (4/10/05)

Mid Jan...My birthday on the 18th of Jan....Sounds bl**dy dangerous...

Also worked with the singer from Switchblade

http://www.switchblademusic.com/sway.html


----------



## jayse (4/10/05)

yeap should be there around those dates, wednesdays/tuesdays look like the cheapest days to fly which gets me in on either the 4/5th or 11/12th with the 11th looking at being the most likely ATM.

Doc its seems your away for weddings more times than anyone i know :beer: 


Thanx for the link linz, no dates posted for that far ahead yet but will keep a eye open.

going to california...well sydney actually
Jayse


----------



## Peter Wadey (4/10/05)

How about the Lord Nelson?
There are buses opposite & Circular Quay ferries and train are just down the hill.
Damon makes good beer, the pub is 'homey' and the proprietor seems to have a thing about employing attractive, young barstaff.

Wad


----------

